# Battle of the sexes



## samm47 (Sep 23, 2004)

Are you a male or a female penturner?


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Sep 23, 2004)

Now wait a minute...  Am I a male or female penturner???  I am a male turner, but I have no idea which of the pens I turn are male and which are female. []


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Sep 23, 2004)

That's easy, the beautiful, smoothe, easy to turn ones are female!  The others are male!!!


----------



## tipusnr (Sep 24, 2004)

What about laminated pens?  NOT in MY house!!


----------



## Gary (Sep 24, 2004)

The curvy pens are female. [}]


----------



## darbytee (Sep 24, 2004)

Wait a minute. I just posted pictures of a curvy pen, a laminated pen, and a pink ivory pen. I'm so confused now...


----------



## samm47 (Sep 24, 2004)

You guys are having way to much fun with this....Ladies stand up and be counted...........


----------



## penhead (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm, wonder which the weeping willow out back is...??


JohnPayton


----------



## Daniel (Oct 20, 2004)

My Pens are all Female. just like ships, they are all she's. Plus anything that I like to hold that much better not be male.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Dec 10, 2004)

are the ugly ones boys and the pretty ones girls?


----------



## jkirkb94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stand one of my European pens on end and you can easily see that by the hourglass figure that they are females[:X] and the cigar pens with the long shaft and bulge at the ends are males![] Kirk [8D]


----------

